# Rust problems with the Lang?



## charcoal lump (May 14, 2015)

I've been reading up on the Lang and noticed a couple of people mentioning rust problems with their Lang. It seems like the rust issue is on the firebox. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## bruno994 (May 14, 2015)

It's a pretty common with most offset stick burners, due to the high heat from the fire, it will begin to rust without the proper upkeep.  I will typically wire brush and repaint mine at least once a year, sometimes more depending on how many competitions I do.  I like to look good, while I cook good!  Some folks will oil their firebox every so often, some will spray it down with WD-40.  The pits with insulated fireboxes won't run into this problem because the outer layer is just a skin and has been protected from the high heat with insulation.


----------



## charcoal lump (May 14, 2015)

Have you had any problems with rust on the cooking chamber?


----------



## bruno994 (May 14, 2015)

None at all.


----------



## charcoal lump (May 14, 2015)

Thanks. I appreciate your responses! I'm really deciding between a Lang 36 hybrid and a Yoder Loaded Wichita because I want an offset stick smoker with grilling capabilities. I like what I read about the reverse flow design of the Lang but it does have a smaller smoking surface than the Yoder. Price and shipping isn't really a big deal breaker for me. What is your opinion?


----------

